# XM Traffic Service Arrives at Dealerships This Month



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Starting this month, Cadillac will begin offering XM NavTraffic, a real-time satellite traffic information service for vehicle navigation systems that's supported by the satellite radio service.

Initially available on Cadillac's CTS model, the XM NavTraffic system will provide continuously-updated traffic information in a selected city. The system will come standard in cars equipped with the DVD navigation feature.

The new technology offered exclusively by XM is integrated with a vehicle's on-board GPS navigation system to display current information about traffic incidents and average traffic speed along specific roadways. A driver can enter a destination into the navigation system, and then, aided by a color-coded display, obtain instant traffic data on the preferred route.

The system is powered by technology from NAVTEQ, a provider of digital map data for vehicle navigation systems. NAVTEQ Traffic checks and aggregates data from multiple sources, including traffic data providers, government departments of transportation, police and emergency services, road sensors, cameras and airborne reports.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

